# Long Beach Veteran's Stadium Swap Bicycles and motorcycles Mar.29 Sun.



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Most bike guys in So Cal know about this but I figured there could be some new local enthusiasts that may want to join the fun. I love swaps and looking at pics of all the ones I can't get to. I will try to take some this month:o


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2015)

*swap meet....*

I look forward to this swap and to meeting more local CABErs. fordmike65, rustjunkie, markivpedalpusher, spence, larock65, joe buffardi, cory, I know there are more I can't think of right now.... Come join the fun and say hey; introduce yourself...probably again to me....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 24, 2015)

Ill be there selling parts and Shur-Spin gasless radials.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 24, 2015)

Im local and never been, always worked Sundays. My schedule has changed now and I have Sundays free for swaps and Coaster Rides...looking forward to going soon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Im local and never been, always worked Sundays. My schedule has changed now and I have Sundays free for swaps and Coaster Rides...looking forward to going soon.




Roll w/us this Sunday.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2015)

Is that this Sunday?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Is that this Sunday?




Si....


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 25, 2015)

What is "that"?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/


----------



## Elefuntman (Mar 25, 2015)

I always go, however there's a gun show this weekend also, so I'll be trapped there


----------

